# AK47 vs. M16



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Pretty cool...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I couldn't read the subtitles.:mrgreen: 

Did you see the way the guy with the Kalashnikov yanked the trigger? I'm astonished that he was able to hit the wood.

I need to get myself another Kalashnikov. I forgot how fun they were. Even my POS Chinese VEPR was.


----------

